# Are all cell phones pretty much trackable now?



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

any suggestions on what to get as I am in the market


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't know if buying a prepaid phone will scramble things a little. Like no billing address and not a lot of information required to purchase. A lot advertise no credit checks as a feature so you could only speculate on that.

But if you did want to go the prepaid route they have prepaid smartphones now. I know they started selling prepaid Samsung galaxy s iii prepaid but they are about 250$-ish

I have also seen a Motorola g I believe it was for 99?

You could go with a flip phone too and throw away later if you want to burn cash.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes even if you not using it as long as it is on it is shows up on the towers you are in range of.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just remember, . . . there always is a record, . . . if nothing else, . . . the security tape where you bought the thing.

And THEY WILL dig until they find something. Take a look how quick they ID'd the 9/11 terrorists, . . . the guy who shot the Pa. cops a couple weeks back.

And like Smitty901 said, . . . if it is on, . . . you are on (somebody's radar that is).

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Our company police on a regular basis compare tower logs to employee expenses accounts. Even with 15,000 employees it is not hard for them


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

If you have a cell phone that was made in the last 10 years they will know where you are within 10 yds if your phone is on. I worked for one of the major carriers and we did testing on our system to make sure that we could do so in order to meet FCC requirements. The Government said that is was in order to make 911 callers locatable by emergency operators. I understand now that if you have a battery in your phone they can remotely turn it on and locate your position. This holds true for ALL phones made in the past 10 years, including those pay as you go phones.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Derma-Redi said:


> any suggestions on what to get as I am in the market


Cellphones use em radiowaves.

but you know there's a limit of security

if you understand how it works athen you understand how it can be played against you

try ultrasonics if you want more security.

if you don't have your own network then you're using other powers which are locked into a grid that is traceable.

In radio this is known as fox hunting


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

I buy "burner" flip phones... $22... I pay for them and the air time with cash as I have for my computer and tablet.
I can text and make calls, usually no need for anything else when I am out and about. NO Smart Phone!
I have completely disabled OnStar and can switch satellite radio off and on in my truck.
Going even further...
My internet connections go through layers of proxy servers and I pirated a wi-fi signal from a neighbor... I chose him because I find him an annoyance. When not in use, I put the tablet in a sleeve that blocks any signal. It is discreet and helps protect the display screen. When I use the tablet away from home, I pick up busy wi-fi hot spots for free or pay with cash. That way, I keep a low profile as there is no useful information on this anonymous device and no payment record connected to me or the device.
All these actions, and more, conform to a strict OpSec plan revealed to me by a very, very smart person. The odd consequence is that I now receive less junk mail.
The most important point; falling completely off the grid draws more attention than creating a very small footprint...


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Yes even if you not using it as long as it is on it is shows up on the towers you are in range of.


What Smitty said!!!!!!

But my sense is the same applies if you have a GPS in your vehicle.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

The microphone on iPhone can be accessed even when you think it is turned off.: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/technology-science/technology/spies-can-listen-your-iphone-3670347

This site has some decent opsec tips that echo much of what dark jester was suggesting. http://graywolfsurvival.com/3737/big-brother-spying-computer-cell-phone/


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

On my laptop and Ipad I put electrical tape over the camera lens and the built in microphones.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Just heard that Apple and Google are adding encryption to thier devices and the nsa cried a river. Its supposed to be enabled on iPhone 6 by default. 
Encrypted data I believe.

http://time.com/3437222/iphone-data-encryption/


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Review the details of the so-called "Patriot Act" and you will see where the government has been given more power, new technology included, to intrude into our lives.

The Patriot Act offers a broad definition of terrorism which could subject non-terrorist political groups to surveillance, wiretapping, harassment, and criminal action:

(§802) Allows law enforcement to conduct secret searches, perform roving wiretaps, and gain access to highly personal medical, financial, mental health, and student records.

(§206 and §507) Authorizes law enforcement officials to force librarians and booksellers to hand over book check-out and internet use records.

(§215) Allows FBI agents to investigate citizens for criminal activity without probable cause if they say it is for "intelligence purposes".

(§218) Allows law enforcement to search a person's home without anyone present and to delay notification indefinitely.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

I appreciate everyones helpful information on this topic. Sounds like these dirtbags have access short of having no phone. Oh well, still gotta have one but I guess the smaller the footprint the better. Thanks again!!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Get one like mine...

it plugs into the wall!

It doesn't text or travel well but it also can't be used to tell anyone where I am at at any given time.

Even if your cell phone is off it can be tracked... You have to destroy it to keep it from tracking you. (or give it to a person going the other way on a bus)


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Get one like mine...
> 
> it plugs into the wall!
> 
> ...


1) Take the battery out, problem solved. ( this came up as evidence in a recent triple murder trial)

2) Go where there is no service

3) Put it in metal box like an ammo can.

Want them to look but not find you?

1) Tape it to a freight train

2) Put it in a dry sealed beverage container and toss it into a large river.

3) Tape it underneath a seat on a subway, or an interstate bus or train


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Mad Trapper,
Have you tried putting a cell phone in an ammo box and calling it to see if it rings - it does! The ammo can can't block the short radio waves.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Duct tape it to a friendly furry woodland creature.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

There are special bags and cases made that will block their signals. Even big brother can't look through those. The downside is you won't be able to use them while their in the bag either.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Are you planning anything illegal?

No?

Nothing to worry about. Yes, they're all traceable, unless you find a way to tap into Will's ultra sonic brainwave platform.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Mad Trapper,
> Have you tried putting a cell phone in an ammo box and calling it to see if it rings - it does! The ammo can can't block the short radio waves.


Any metal with high conductivity blocks/interferes with RF/Microwaves. Even if it has holes as aluminum window screen works.

Set up the wrong way it can focus the waves and act as an antenna. You can make your own parabolic antenna to get BETTER reception.

For a pocket cell phone protector a few wraps in aluminum foil does the trick. Maybe there is something to those tin foil hats after all!!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The arguement, "are you planning to do something illegal" is a joke!

Just buying products from a certain place or frequenting some place can make you a target for the NSA, DHS or any of the many alfabet soup guys.

It isn't just your phone either. If your car is less than 3 years old it keeps track of where you go too. Your laptop can be used to track your movements as can your tablet or book reader.

All electronic communications are tracked and your position can be monitored with anything that has a microprocessor or a GPS. They don't have to be in use to track.

Just being in the same mall that a "suspected terrorist" is enough to put you on a list. I know for a fact that I am on most of those lists because I am a vocal patriot who actually believes in the constitution and our bill of rights. That makes me an "extreme right wing zealot" and a suspected "domestic terrorist".

Just believing in the USA's founding principals is enough to make you a target.

is that wrong?


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

James m said:


> You could go with a flip phone too and throw away later if you want to burn cash.


This is something I'm considering doing as someone who owns a contracted smart phone. It would become part of my BOB/GHB and remain off with the battery out until needed. It depends on the SHTF scenario though. In a grid-down situation, cell phones will be useless regardless of how trackable they are.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Just remember, . . . there always is a record, . . . if nothing else, . . . the security tape where you bought the thing.
> 
> And THEY WILL dig until they find something. Take a look how quick they ID'd the 9/11 terrorists, . . . the guy who shot the Pa. cops a couple weeks back.
> 
> ...


Walmart has, in addition to security cameras everywhere, a system that uses video and electronic logs to record each person buying anything. Even when paying cash, your face and what you bought is on there tied directly to the cash register receipt.
Just one more reason I do not shop at Walmart.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> ...unless you find a way to tap into Will's ultra sonic brainwave platform.


Do NOT, I repeat Do NOT attempt to tap into Will's ultra sonic brainwave platform. I did one day, just sitting around reading the forum, my mind began to wander after reading one of Will's posts and BAM...this shockwave hits me. For a moment, the light was blinding and alternated between scenes of a couple of hoser's Doug and Bob McKenzie, Geddy Lee and Rush, The Great White North, Labatt beer and tuques. After it was over I thought I heard Will chuckle somewhere off in space. I shook it off and swore never to do that again, Eh?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

PaulS said:


> The arguement, "are you planning to do something illegal" is a joke!
> 
> Just buying products from a certain place or frequenting some place can make you a target for the NSA, DHS or any of the many alfabet soup guys.
> 
> It isn't just your phone either. If your car is less than 3 years old it keeps track of where you go too. Your laptop can be used to track your movements as can your tablet or book reader.


Paul, I mean this with all due respect, but that's paranoia. Everyone in the country would be on a list, and half the people on the lists would have to be working full time to monitor even a fraction of what the first half was doing. While I care a lot about the loss of my freedom's and the fact that "Big Brother" has become so prevalent, I have no intention of blowing up any buildings or sitting in the clock tower with a .338, so I know beyond a shadow of a doubt they will never be tracking down my phone. Just buying ammo, and going to the range? Sorry, it's not enough. Flying a Gadsden flag? Sorry, it's not enough. The government has real threats they need to deal with, and occasionally someone who doesn't belong on a list winds up on it (Stephen Hayes is an excellent example) but they've earned it through much more than their purchases at Wally World. They also know they're on it.

Have you flown recently? You'll know if you're on a list. I'm not trying to be an ass, I'm just saying we all need to relax and think this through.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Danny,
I am not paranoid or even afraid of what the people behind those lists will do to me. It is unlawful to monitor communications without a warrant or at least due cause. That is my point. They know more about most people than those people know about themselves and they know it through unlawful acts of search.

You think you won't be caught up in some police action just because you are not doing anything illegal? There were numerous reports during the last democratic and presidential conventions where homes were entered without a warrant and computers along with written information were confiscated without even offering a receipt. There were a few that made it to the national news - mainly because in on "raid" a member of the press was involved. The raids took place within a few miles of the convention centers and the only thing that the victims of the raids had done was to be vocal about their political beliefs. No threats had beenmade and they didn't belong to any political activist groups - just people like me.

If you travel within 100 miles of a US border you can be stopped and illegally searched by DHS or border patrol agents - even though you are driving your own vehicle registered in a state of the USA. It is an unlawful search but they do it every day.

No, I don't fly commercially. Why would I submit to an unlawful (and uncomfortable) search? Why would I put myself at risk of terrorist activity (because Muslims aren't searched) to go from one location in the state to another? When I fly the pilot usually asks me to be sure and carry a gun - but that is the difference between flying on a communist transportation system and a private system.

Yes, just buying ammo (if you buy more than they think you need) and going to the range is enough to be considered a domestic terrorist. Forums like this are all monitored. It is activity like having a food storage system, a sustainment garden, water supplies, and ammo that makes you "un-American". You are a threat to the status quo if you step too far beyond the lines that they draw - and those lines get redrawn a lot.

It is not paranoia - it is common sense, it is factual and provable. If you want to know for sure just download and install a "traffic monitor" to your computer and you will see that there is internet activity that you don't initiate. I have gone a bit further than that because I want to know what their IP address is and where it originates from. Most is a dead-end due to multiple IPs and annonomous forwarders but once in a while they get sloppy.

I can understand that you want to think that it could never happen to you and that al the data would be impossible to track but that just isn't true anymore. Once they get the Utah center built and fully operational there will be no stopping them even if laws are enacted. They simply operate "under" the law and in secret.

Believe what you want - if you feel safe and secure getting searched before you board the plane and don't mind them searching your car at the "inland" border check stations and logging your purchases, travels, and having no liberty then that's OK with me. There were millions of people in Germany that did the same thing and then wondered, "how could this happen to me?"


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I can understand that you want to think that it could never happen to you and that al the data would be impossible to track but that just isn't true anymore. Once they get the Utah center built and fully operational there will be no stopping them even if laws are enacted. They simply operate "under" the law and in secret.
> 
> Believe what you want - if you feel safe and secure getting searched before you board the plane and don't mind them searching your car at the "inland" border check stations and logging your purchases, travels, and having no liberty then that's OK with me. There were millions of people in Germany that did the same thing and then wondered, "how could this happen to me?"


We'll have to agree to disagree.

I don't fly, because of my disagreement with the TSA, I was asking if you did because you would know if you were on any real lists fairly quickly that way. In the end it doesn't matter if I'm right or you're right, there's no sense living like you're being watched. Just to clarify, I'm not saying it's okay to mount CCTV on every street corner, I'm saying you have to stay rational and go about your business like you would any other day. This is still the USA, and I will go buy as much damn ammo as I want, and I won't wear sunglasses and an overcoat while doing so.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

My freinds who are cops got access to all kinds of "secret files" on just about everyone. just comming here, someones watching. A while back uncle sam admitted to computer programs monitoring all phone calls, supposedly looking for terrorist "phrases". I answered my phone saying ALI BABBA'S BOMB COMPANY, just to be a wise ass. Inor is a computer guy, he could probaly get everything you ever wrote out of your machine, remotely,my advice, never trust big bussiness or the govt. not paranoid either just cautious. I hope? Big businesses keep track of tons of crap, trying to profile you to sell stuff, you think our uncle wont do the same?


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

James m said:


> Just heard that Apple and Google are adding encryption to thier devices and the nsa cried a river. Its supposed to be enabled on iPhone 6 by default.
> Encrypted data I believe.
> 
> The FBI and the NSA Hate Apple's Plan to Keep Your Data Secret


 All those companies will give their algorithims to the feds when they ask for it. I used to use a program called "pretty darn goood"security. They gave up their code so will most i'm fairly sure.


----------

